

Anyone have any sites with nice dinner recipes? - marcamillion

Looking for a variety of meat dishes.<p>Would be nice to find a site with some high quality recipes that isn't crap-laden with ads, etc.<p>Any suggestions ?
======
Uhhrrr
I find that this site helps when I'm indecisive:

<http://whatthefuckshouldimakefordinner.com/>

------
tallanvor
I've been using <http://www.food52.com> lately.

~~~
marcamillion
+1 for a nice clean design.

------
mark_l_watson
I created my own site <http://cookingspace.com/> because I need to track my
intake of vitamin K. Each recipe shows an approximate amount of 22 nutrients
tracked by the USDA. The recipes are most of my favorites. Anyway, a simple
site, but does what I need. Try "Show random recipe" or "Show random daily
plan" to see some random recipes and aggregated daily diet plans.

------
ryanto
I am currently working on a recipe project: <http://www.recipecan.com/>

The goal of this site is to get people to make food and then blog about the
recipe, ingredients, taste, etc. If there are any cooks out there that wish to
join let me know and I will fire you an invite. I'd love to get some 'hacker'
recipes up there.

------
robinwarren
adblock and <http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/> works for me.

a handful of blogs from the cooking forlder of my google reader:

<http://justcookit.blogspot.com/>

<http://www.toomanychefs.com/>

<http://www.cottagesmallholder.com/>

<http://www.101cookbooks.com/>

also I'd be a fool not to mention my own site

<http://thecookofbob.blogspot.com/>

Mine's not crap-laden with ads, but it's not really crap laden with much tbh.

------
helpothers
<http://www.indobase.com> has a good listing of dinner recipes at
<http://www.indobase.com/recipes/category/dinner.php>

------
willgodfrey
Recently found <http://www.notakeout.com/>.

It is a beautiful site, the recipes are great (unique and tasty), and the
instructions and step-by-step instructions are awesome.

------
bigohms
I started this site as my first MVC just to keep track of recipes I've made
and liked. You're welcome to jump on and add your own...

<http://cookbuk.com/recipes>

------
kovar
I regularly use epicurious.com. I often find myself scanning multiple recipes
for a particular dish and using some combination of them to create my own
version.

------
kerben
Try <http://www.kitchendaily.com/>

------
farout
my 3 favorites are:

<http://allrecipes.com> they have ratings; large selection

<http://epicurious.com> they have ratings; more sophisticated

<http://showmethecurry> Indian recipes that actually work via video

~~~
dmc
you forgot the TLD on showmethecurry.

<http://www.showmethecurry.com>

